# [LAPTOPS] Suspender, Apagar pantalla, ahorro energia y demas

## cnyx

Bueno yo quisiera saber como se hace para dejar el laptop en modo suspension. Cuando hago doble click en el monitor de bateria me dice que el comando de suspender no ha sido configurado todavia.

Otra cosa que me interesaria saber es como apagar la pantalla. Tengo un Dell Inspiron 510M y tiene un pivotito que al cerrar la pantalla se presiona. Cuando la cierro la pantalla se apaga, pero cuando vuelvo a abrir no se enciende la pantalla, empiezo a tocar botones y no hay manera. Solo se enciende si le doy a control alt backspace para reiniciar las x, entonces cuando se reinician las x se enciende la pantalla. Esto es configurable???

Y por ultimo, he comprobado que al poco tiempo de encender el portatil, a los cinco minutos o asi se enciende el ventilador muy levemente y ya no para. En principio esto no deberia pasar ya que es un pentiumM, y de hecho bajo windows no me pasa. Bueno esto es un mal menor ya que apenas se oye, cuando si que se pone a toda caña es cuando emergo varias cosas seguidas. pero si alguien supiera alguna forma de evitar esto que me lo diga.

gracias, un saludo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

El tuyo no es un "Centrino" 

el mio es un P-IV 1.8 m. y lo del ventilador es normal (suena poco) pero si que se nota algo de calor en el teclado. Te pregunto lo de "Centrino" porque tengo entendido, que es el unico que "casi" no necesita ventilacion??

A ver si alguien que tenga este tipo de micro, se anima y nos lo comenta.

estare pendiente de tu post.. las preguntas me interesan  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

sisi, es un centrino, por eso lo digo. Realmente el ventilador se pone muy levemente, casi no se oye, pero no deberia ponerse. Lo del calor la verdad es que haciendo un uso normal no se calienta  nada comparado con un portatil normal. Eso si, si me pongo a emerger algo tocho el ventilador se pone a saco. Lo del ventilador para que te hagas una idea de lo lento que se pone de normal, si pongo el dedo en la ranura ni siquira noto salir el aire.

saludos.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Tu pregunta es extensisisisisma, pero podrias empezar echandolo un vistazo a este manual...

http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxhz/gentoo/power-management/

Te aconsejo tb que despues de leer el manual y si todo te funciona bien, pruebes cpudyn. Funciona muy bien y lo ha desarrollado un español.

http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1748

Un saludo

----------

## Javier Lopez

Suspender yo no lo he conseguido, lo q si q he conseguido es hibernar, siguiendo este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=170548

----------

## cnyx

vaya gracias, parece que para conseguir lo de hibernar suspender y tal hay que parchear el kernel. voy a echarle un vistazo.

saludos.

PD: pensais que meterle gentoo a un portatil es disminuir su tiempo de vida??

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Yo tengo Gentoo en mi portatil.... Supongo que eso responde a tu pregunta...

----------

## cnyx

no, si yo tambien lo tengo en el portatil, pero a veces me da un poco de miedo.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Un trukito...

Yo tengo un AMD Mobile y le tengo configurado el powernow en el kernel... de forma que me permite cambiar la frecuencia de trabajo desde 550Mhz hasta 1.8Ghz. Normalmente tengo un deminio que automagicamente me ajusta la frecuencia de trabajo dependiendo de mis necesidades.

Lo que hago cuando voy a compilar algo gordo es parar el demonio y configurar a pelo una velocidad intermedia (pe 900Mhz) para compilar... tarda mas la compilacion pero el procesador solo esta trabajando a la mitad de su capacidad, con lo que se calienta mucho menos.

^_^

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, aqui estoy de nuevo y sin animo de pareces pesado.... me gustaria que ya que el hilo es sobre "Portatiles" me comentaseis hasta que punto se calientan los vuestros.....  

El mio (Gericom Silver Shadow2 P-4m 1. :Cool:  llega a ser desagradable posar las manos sobre el a la hora +/- de estar trabajando con el.... eso si lo dejo toda la noche compilando y no "peta"   :Wink: 

Siento ser pesado.. pero es que me estoy pensando cambiarlo y esta vez me gustaria acertar.

un saludo

----------

## cnyx

Pues a mi la verdad es que no se me calienta mucho haciendo un uso normal, pero si lo pongo a emerger algo tocho si que se calienta bastante. De todos modos el poco calor que noto yo haciendo un uso corriente viene del disco duro, pero es el mismo calor que podrias sentir si dejas 3 minutos tu mano sobre la mesa y luego tocas el sitio donde estaba, es decir que no es molesto para nada. Por la parte de abajo en el sitio del procesador no se nota mucho calor, como te digo es mas por el disco duro.

Si te lo cambias pillate un centrino, yo me lo pille hace poco y el procesador es un M a 1.7Ghz con 1MB de cache, pero por lo que he visto ya estan por ahi los de 2Ghz con 2MB de cache, y creeme compilan que da gusto. Yo estimo que con el adsl a 256 Kb/s tarda mas en bajar un paquete que en compilarlo.

saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Si pero el PVP de los Centrino es superior y es un dato muy a tener en cuenta.... me estoy mirando un ACER con el Centrino 1.5  256 ram y 40 gigas de HD.... 1013 + iva

----------

## Javier Lopez

Yo tengo un ACER 1600, P4 a 2600 y no lo recomiendo, se calienta por la parte de abajo, por la de encima, en el teclado no, el problema es q el ventilador es un p*to reactor hace un ruido atronador y ni bajar frecuencia ni ostias al minuto de hacer algo q use mínimamente la cpu (por ejemplo ver un divx) conectándolo a la TV empieza el concierto. Estoy desasperado, casi ni lo uso. 

Y añadiendo temas, sabeís algún programa para "sincronizar directorios"?

Por ejemplo copio mi directorio /home del PC de sobremesa al portátil, trabajo en el pórtatil y tb en el  sobremesa ... Ahora me interesaría un programa q comprobase el directorio /home de de ambos ordenadores y me dijese q documentos son más nuevos en cada uno ... espero haberme explicado.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola Javier Lopez, pues lo que me dices... me choca bastante, yo tengo un Gericom (marca que no tiene el nombre de ACER) por lo menos en España.. y con un P-4m 1.8 se calienta.. si pero el ventilador no hace casi ruido,  aunque el calor que transmite al teclado llega a ser bastante molesto, y el rendimiento de la maquina cae considerablemente.

Por cierto, no se si lo has hecho, pero yo consultaria al "servicio tecnico" de ACER.

un saludo

----------

## sirjuanlu

bien, yo me he comprado ahora un Samsung P30 y no he notado mucho calenton, ni en win cuando se tira mucho tiempo encendio ni cuando instale gentoo dsd el stage 1. El micro es un P4 a 1.4, es un centrino y toy muy contento con el, tuve dudando entre el centrino o un P4 M simplemente. Xo todo el mundo me dijo que un centrino. 

Tb un amigo mio se ha comprado ahora tb un dell 510 tb a 1.4 y he de deciros que funcionan más o menos igual.

1Saludo

----------

## ResetReboot

Hola, yo estoy usando un Acer TravelMate 243LC, con un Mobile Celeron (no M) a 2.50Ghz. Cuando se le mete mucha caña, el ventilador suena a toda ostia y la parte superior se pone calentita... aunque la verdad, con el ACPI, los valores no llegan 50º normalmente. Además, ahora uso el speedfreq para evitar el calor y el gasto de la batería, pero no debería de haber problemas de sobrecalentamiento.

Sobre la suspensión... aun es experimental, y no me atrevo mucho a trastearla.

----------

## cnyx

Bueno dos cosas, eso de que los centrino son muy caros. Depende donde lo mires. Yo me he comprado un Dell Inspiron 510m centrino a 1.7Ghz con 1GB de RAM, 60 GB de Disco y bueno todas esas cosas + IVA incluido por 1332 euros. Y estoy contento que te cagas, lo recomiendo a todos.

La otra cosa es que los centrino no usan P4, (lo digo por que por ahi alguien ha dicho que tiene un P4 centrino) a decir verdad el centrino no es un procesador sino una tecnologia que incluye el procesador de tipo M. Estos procesadores no estan basados en P4, lo digo para que el que se crea que tiene un P4 que tenga cuidado con sus cflags que estaran incorrectas. Estos procesadores estan preparados para un mayor rendimiento con un menor consumo y calentamiento. No se mucho sobre estos procesadores, pero creo que uno de sus grandes logros es la cache que tienen 1024 KB, eso hace que sea una bala compilando. De hecho el rendimiento de un portatil que incluye la tecnologia centrino con procesador PM a 1.6 Ghz se estima un poco superior al de un P4 a 2.4Ghz y el de un PM a 1.7Ghz mas o menos como el de un P4 a 2.8Ghz. Esto lo podeis ver en una comparativa que ha hecho intel entre sus procesadores googleando un poco. Asi que tenemos un rendimiento de la leche con menor consumo, menor calentamiento y mas ligereza. Yo creo que esta claro que la diferencia vale la pena.

De todos modos yo no me lo habria comprado si me hubiera costado mas de 1500 euros, quiero decir que el que este interesado si busca un poco encontrara un centrino a precio asequible, eso si hay que moverse mucho y mirar por todas partes y todas las marcas.

En cuanto a meterle Gentoo al centrino, pues ya lo he dicho, a mi me compila que da gusto verlo. Como he dicho por ahi arriba me da la sensacion de que tarda mas en bajar los paquetes que en compilarlos con adsl a 256. Por otra parte, el Hardware esta perfectamente soportado por linux. La tarjeta grafica compilada en el kernel, y me saca 1300 FPS, la wireless con drivers nativos para linux super facil de instalar y la tarjeta de sonido tambien integrada en el kernel.

Como veis estoy excesivamente contento con mi nuevo portatil y tenia que soltar todo esto jejej.

saludos.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Gentoosiastix, Te voy a hacer unas sugerencias en cuanto al portatil...

Procesador SIEMPRE Mobile, da igual que sea Intel o AMD, pero siempre mobile. Como te han dicho, el centrino funciona bastante bien, yo te puedo comentar que mi AMD Athlon Mobile 2500+ va como un tiro y se calienta lo justo, y desde que he podido configurar las powernow aun menos.

Memoria SIEMPRE mas de 256, por que normalmente los portatiles suelen traer memoria compartida para la tarjeta grafica y te quedas sin 32 o 64 megas de memoria. Ademas de que con 256 megas ya no vas ha ningun lado en cuanto que tengas que emular algo con wine o con vmware.

La tarjeta grafica, por que tenga memoria compartida no tiene por que ser peor, algunas al integrar la memoria en el bus del procesador tienen una velocidad de transferencia de vertigo que suple su carencia de memoria propia.

En cuanto a las marcas, ACER suele tener problemas con las visagras de las pantallas... se rompen a menudo con lo que ojito. Yo me fijaria sobre todo en la tapa del portatil. Normalmente en los portatiles baratitos el plastico que esta detras de la pantalla es demasiado blando y cede con facilidad... el problema es que las pantallas TFT se joden al recibir presion y empiezan a aparecer los dichosos puntitos... y claro ese plastico no protege lo suficiente...

En fins, de todas formas ya sabes... pa gustos los colores

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Gracias a todos por las recomendaciones, creo que me inclino por el Centrino.. 

oCHARLIEo  La CPU que tengo en el Portatil y del que me quejo de "calor" es un P-4 1.8 movile

por eso he estado algo pesado con las preguntas  :Wink:   pero ha sido muy fructifero el tema.

un saludo

----------

## cnyx

En lo de los ACER estoy de acuerdo, yo herede un travelmate no se cuantos P3 a 650 mhz y la pantalla peto por 3 o 4 sitios diferentes de manera que ya no se puede cerrar porque corre el riesgo de morir. COJONES pero que poco les costara hacer una visagra buena y poner un plastico que no se rompa de mirarlo....

saludos.

PD: Gentoosiastix pasate por dell.es en serio yo estoy super contento ademas te los puedes configurar tu a medida y te va marcando el precio.

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas...

Una preguntilla en general, pero sobre todo a oCHARLIE	o, porque yo también tengo un AMD Athlon mobile 2500+, jejeje, así que...

Acabo de instalar la gentoo por segunda vez. No sé qué hice diferente a la otra vez, pero no aparece (en kde) el applet de monitor de la batería (ni el klaptop entero) y no lo encuentro. Me bajé un plugin de batería para el karamba y no funciona (no marca nada).  Dices que has configurado el powernow... Puedes darme alguna instrucción???

Me bajé un programita llamado cpudynd... Estoy en ello, creo que tengo que recompilar el kernel, pero lo de la batería debería funcionar :-S

Saludos

----------

## Gentoosiastix

has activado el soporte "acpi" en el kernel?

----------

## TieferFeld

Claro  :Very Happy: 

Usé el .config con el que me funcionaba en mi anterior instalación de gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oCHARLIEo

TieferFeld, has cargado los modulos del ACPI??

De todas formas en el Centro de control, en el aparatado control de energia/bateria del portatil tiene un boton que pone iniciar monitor de bateria.

De todas formas yo comprobaria si te ha dado algun error en el arranque, prueba con el comando.

```

dmesg | more

```

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola de nuevo, tengo una pregunta que se me ocurrio al ver un Portatil en "Bourlanger" es una tienda de estas grandes que tiene de todo o casi.

¿Alguien ha probado un portatil con micro amd 64? creo que ponia 

HP amd 3000 64b

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Pues yo ve visto mi portatil, pero con un micro AMD de 64.... y justo encima de donde esta colocado el procesador, y donde en el mio va colocada una pegatina con la marca... este tenia una rejilla EXTRA. Ô_ô

Con lo que yo supongo que s tiene que calentar... que te cagas.

Por motivos de curro, me acaba de llegar un portatil nuevo, un IBM Thinkpad T40. Con un micro centrino y un disco duro fujitsu ULTRA silencioso... el resultado: Compilando las KDE durante todo el domingo en el salon y yo mientras tanto viendo la tele al lado sin escuchar ni un susurro... IMPRESIONANTE.

----------

## 2xMcK

Hola cnyx!!

Yo tambien me acabo de pillar un 510m. Es muy parecido al tuyo. El mio es a 1.7 pero el dothan (el de 2Mb de cache) . Tambien con 1Gb de ram y 60Gb. He puesto un dvd+r y la prowireles 2100.

Lo he pagado esta mañana, asique me quedan unos cuantos dias todavia hasta que llegue. Ya me he ido informando, de todas maneras cuando lo tenga ya te pedire algun config del kernel o de las X para que sea mas sencillo.

Un saludo a todos!

McK

----------

## Gentoosiastix

pues casi.. que podemos montar el club Gentoo-centrino je,je

tendremos que intercambiar informacion sobre las configuraciones  :Wink: 

----------

## kcobain

 :Razz: , pos ya puestos.... io también tengo uno, el mio es un DELL 500m 1.4Ghz (me lo compré a principios de noviembre del año pasado) y es una maravilla ni un problema  :Very Happy: 

Salu2!

----------

## Gentoosiastix

podiamos aprovechar este hilo, y comentar que ha sido lo mas problematico de configurar.. y las soluciones que cada uno le hemos dado... 

claro que hara falta que cada uno ponga las especificaciones del equipo...

bueno es una idea... que dejo caer a ver si prospera.

un saludo

----------

